# Time to Chop?



## Moto-Man (May 22, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm a little perplexed by my very tall Satori, the upper part of the cola doesn't seem to have very many trichs covering the smaller leaves; in fact the leaves there are kinda large, and not at all frosty like my other plants... but I went down lower on the plant and pulled a lil sugar leaf just now, and take a look at the trichs there. 

Some look clear and others are amber-ish. I was not anticipating chopping this soon, it will be precisely 8 weeks on Sunday that I've been flowering 12/12.

My other Satori is looking way different. 

All advice welcome, thanks!


----------



## cuy103 (May 22, 2009)

I would see what happens within the next 10-14 days.  Watch the change in color and harvest when you see what you like.


----------



## natorious (May 22, 2009)

i would definitely wait. i see almost no amber color at all. i'd wait until thier about 60% amber.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 22, 2009)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm a little perplexed by my very tall Satori, the upper part of the cola doesn't seem to have very many trichs covering the smaller leaves; in fact the leaves there are kinda large, and not at all frosty like my other plants... but I went down lower on the plant and pulled a lil sugar leaf just now, and take a look at the trichs there.
> 
> ...



My Satoris were always large plants.  I have found that if I let my plant get too close to the light and/or too hot, it can damage the trichs on the upper cola.  the trichs look mostly clear to me.  My Satori have always taken about 10 weeks.  Give it another week or ten days.

In what way does your other Satori look different (a picture is worth a thousand words )?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2009)

Hello Moto-Man 

This is your middle picture showing ambers, your not far away 

eace:


----------



## Alistair (May 23, 2009)

Yes, going by the middle picture I'd say you're near ready.

Thanks THG, I never thought of trichs being too close to the light could get damaged. It makes sense to me.


----------



## Moto-Man (May 23, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> My Satoris were always large plants.  I have found that if I let my plant get too close to the light and/or too hot, it can damage the trichs on the upper cola.  the trichs look mostly clear to me.  My Satori have always taken about 10 weeks.  Give it another week or ten days.
> 
> In what way does your other Satori look different (a picture is worth a thousand words )?



Thanks for your input HG, here are some pics. Yeah, you can see how my tall girl was definitely too close to the lamp, so I know now that's the reason for the absence of trich formation on the upper cola... I was also wondering why the leaves were folding up like that - too much heat.

But as HIE confirmed, there are definitely a few amber colored trichs there too. I'll monitor this one for a few more days.  

Cheers,


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2009)

:clap:   congrats  they look wonderful..PM  me you address Ill come help Harves:


----------



## Moto-Man (May 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :clap:   congrats  they look wonderful..PM  me you address Ill come help Harves:



Ha... I'll bet there are a bunch of you willing to do just that  Thanks 4U. (Harvest pics will be posted soon) :hubba:

Cheers,


----------



## 420benny (May 23, 2009)

So that's what my  Satori girl is going to look like in 5 months. Mine is already that big outdoors at 2 months from seed. Just how big do Satori get??? Looking good. Don't forget a smoke report once it is cured, okay?


----------



## Moto-Man (May 23, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> So that's what my  Satori girl is going to look like in 5 months. Mine is already that big outdoors at 2 months from seed. Just how big do Satori get??? Looking good. Don't forget a smoke report once it is cured, okay?



THG prolly has way more experience to answer that question, but it seems there are two relatively distinct phenotypes here. The last pic above is the Satori that got FIM'd and pinched pretty regularly early on in both veg and flowering. Also, I fried the top of the bud w/ too much light some weeks ago, then clipped that part of the meristem, so what you see are two distinct bud formations - huge!

My tall Satori clearly was too close to the light - hey, this is my first real grow - but that cola is so fat, it's sick. You just can't see it because of the dense leaves. I did not FIM that one, but did pinch her like all my other plants to help keep the height down.

I will definitely post a smoke report once all is said and done!

Thanks for checking it out, 420B.

Cheers,


----------

